# Koponen update



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

how about a little positive news?

http://blog.oregonlive.com/blazers/2007/11/fierce_in_finland.html

STOMP


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

lets rename our team the portland playboys


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

STOMP said:


> how about a little positive news?
> 
> http://blog.oregonlive.com/blazers/2007/11/fierce_in_finland.html
> 
> STOMP


Sounds great, but it doesn't sound like he's really a PG.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

If you all are interested, I was able to track down his player page for his league.

Playboy Petes Page

I have Freelands and Fernandezs too if you all want.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

wizmentor said:


> Sounds great, but it doesn't sound like he's really a PG.


What part of "Petteri is a PG" did you miss?

Sounds awesome! Glad to hear he is playing well.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

BenDavis503 said:


> What part of "Petteri is a PG" did you miss?
> 
> Sounds awesome! Glad to hear he is playing well.


The 4.2 assists/3.0 TOs per game said it, and pretty loudly too!
That's an assist/TO ratio of 1.4. Do you think it would improve
in the more competitive Euro leagues? No, of course not. How
about the NBA? No. How would Nate treat a player with such a
mediocre ***/TO? Pine Time. His stats scream SG playing PG.

Don't get me wrong, I'm encouraged by the points and rebounds and
his overall play. But his ***/TO in unPG-like _*for what Nate wants
from a PG.*_

p.s. taking a break on the sarcasm would be wonderful.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

wizmentor said:


> The 4.2 assists/3.0 TOs per game said it, and pretty loudly too!
> That's an assist/TO ratio of 1.4. Do you think it would improve
> in the more competitive Euro leagues? No, of course not. How
> about the NBA? No.


I don't think that is a given at all. You'd have to see how he's playing right now, and where those turnovers are coming from, before making any definitive statements about how he'd play in other leagues. Stats don't ever tell the whole story. And, of course, players sometimes mature and/or learn new skills.

barfo


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

Well a couple of notes on Petteri as I've seen him play a couple of times this season. He's a point guard with PG mentality first of all. he had early season struggles where he tried too much or perhaps the military duty also worn him down but he's been exceptional as of late. It's a shame I don't have any pictures of him now because he is more ripped than half a year ago and has been working on his body.

***/To is not that big of a deal. As you know, Assists are not recorded in similar way in Europe as they are in NBA. So when he frees up a guy for open 3 pointer he will not get the assist. Hence the low assist numbers. He's also playing heavy minutes with the ball going through him a lot. I agree 3 TO is quite lot but it's nothing I'm worried about. Those TO usually come when he drives into the paint and either loses the ball or makes a pass to nowhere.

you played him as SG in summer league and he was rubbish for the most part. You play him in PG and you have some use for him.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Scipio said:


> As you know, Assists are not recorded in similar way in Europe as they are in NBA.


Thanks for the insight. Not all of us know about assists being counted differently over there (well, not me, anyway) - could you explain more? 

barfo


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

the player basically has to shoot it right after he gets it no more than one dribble or 2 steps, something like that Ive seen many plays that would be nba assists but werent scored in FIBA.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

You can pretty much take only one dribble after the pass if it means you'll get a free layup. Then you'll get the assist. But if the player on the receiving end has to do more than that then you can forget the assist. 

Same goes if you pass the ball for open three assist is not recorded. I can't even remember when was the last time center was given an assist when he kicks out the ball for open jump shot. Propably back then when I was keeping stats for my home team when I was 13 or so 

Euroleague assist leader DeJuan Collins has 5 assist/game and only 10 players average more than 4. That gives you an idea how hard it is to get assist on your stat sheet because those players are not bad at distributing the ball.


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

Schilly, thanks for Kopponnen's page and that would be great if you would post those others also.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I think he is going to be a NBA player. Reminds me of Kirk Hinrich. I know it is early, but his dominance of NCAA stars like Beasley and Mayo in the Int. game this summer was no fluke. 

Probably has much more potential than Sergio.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> I know it is early, but his dominance of NCAA stars like Beasley and Mayo in the Int. game this summer was no fluke.


He played vs. Beasley and Mayo and dominated them? Nice!


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

Good to hear the info on the Euro-assists, and more about his game.
3 TOs still high, but it sounds like his development is going great!




barfo said:


> I don't think that is a given at all. You'd have to see how he's playing right now, and where those turnovers are coming from, before making any definitive statements about how he'd play in other leagues. Stats don't ever tell the whole story. And, of course, players sometimes mature and/or learn new skills.
> 
> barfo


If you can't make any definitive negative statements based on stats, then
you have no right to be definitively happy about him (or anyone else based
on stats - and what a drag that would be :biggrin:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

he needs to play in spain, italy, greece or russia for a season.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Just looking into it. He currently is the 13th leading scorer in his league... 11 of the 12 ahead of him are from US Colleges.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Utherhimo said:


> he needs to play in spain, italy, greece or russia for a season.


It would be GREAT to get him another year or two at a high level of non-NBA competition... but a challenge would be not merely getting him into that kind of league, but getting him minutes.

Assuming that both Freeland and Koponen are similar levels of prospects, which is getting more development? Joel riding the pines at a higher level or Pete dominating a lower level? I would guess PK...

Ed O.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> I think he is going to be a NBA player. Reminds me of Kirk Hinrich.


I recall that was the comparison made on nbadraft.net From the little I saw this summer, it seems pretty apt in that he's PG/SG tweener sized, a very solid outside shooter, and supposed to be a gym rat. I like that the article indicates that he's focused on getting leaner and faster as he seemed to have pretty average athleticism to my eyes. Of course the guy is all of 20 years old and could improve in that regard. That the Blazers will have 2 elite shotblockers along their frontline could help hide this sufficiently if the rest of his game earns him PT. 

Definitely someone I'm pretty excited to see more of.

STOMP


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

then if those big league wont help then he should go to serbia, turkey, france or germany aka the 2nd tier of europe leagues.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

> Of course the guy is all of 20 years old and could improve in that regard.


he is only 19.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

Utherhimo said:


> then if those big league wont help then he should go to serbia, turkey, france or germany aka the 2nd tier of europe leagues.


the way Portlands PG:s are playing I don't see any reason why he couldn't crack rotation in Portland. Hopefully next summer you guys will give him some serious PG time in the summer league and not playing him as SG or not really playing at all and see where he's at.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

There is no reason to bring a 19-year old PG playing in a minor European league over before he is ready. PG is a very very tough position to do well in the NBA, especially at a young age. It may be 2-3 years before he's ready to come over, if ever. My hopes are still high for him though.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

BBert said:


> There is no reason to bring a 19-year old PG playing in a minor European league over *before he is ready*. PG is a very very tough position to do well in the NBA, especially at a young age. It may be 2-3 years before he's ready to come over, if ever. My hopes are still high for him though.


I don't think it's the Euro league that a guy is playing/excelling that determines when and if he's ready for the big time. If a guy can play it should be apparent to the club's management when he's in camp... and of course Portland's group had a decent look at him this last preseason. I'd think the opportunity that exists on the club next year might also come into play.

Anyhoo... just to site an example off the top o me head of a Euro PG who came over at 19 and has done pretty well... Tony Parker.

STOMP


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

STOMP said:


> Anyhoo... just to site an example off the top o me head of a Euro PG who came over at 19 and has done pretty well... Tony Parker.
> STOMP


Yeah I thought of Parker. Lucky for him, he got PT and was allowed to develop through his mistakes and establish his style. And I agree with your post. Right now we have Green as our 4th PG. If Playboy Pete can beat out Green, and I expect he can sooner or later, then bring him on. I think there is reason to hope that Pete can be a taller, stronger, better shooting, more in control version of Sergio. And I'm going to assume he can be; unless or until he proves he can't. :biggrin:


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

Here is something from Blazersedge:

"Petteri Koponen suffered a concussion last saturday against Team Componenta.

Koponen tried to dribble through a double team, when he slipped, falled down and landed on his back, while hitting the back of his head to the floor.

Koponen managed to stay in the game and guide Honka Playboys to a 98-95 overtime victory while gathering 32 points, 6 rebounds, 5 assists (4 turnovers) and a block in 44 minutes before fouling out. The same night Koponen felt nauseated and couldn't eat anything. He temporarily lost hisability to speak, just being able to mumble. Koponen was taken to hospital and doctor told him not to play for a week or two. Koponen will most likely be back December 15th."

Sounds like a pretty tough guy.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

tough guy just what we need on this team. I still think he should play in france,germany, turkey or serbia for a year or two


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

So, if PK plays for Espoon Honka...

...does that make him an Espoon Honky?

PBF


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I like to hear about his toughness. Seems like a warrior. 

Think of how great it would be if he panned out. He has great size(6'4), is suposta be a good defender and can shoot the J. That is EXACTLY what we need alongside Roy.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

wizmentor said:


> The 4.2 assists/3.0 TOs per game said it, and pretty loudly too!
> That's an assist/TO ratio of 1.4. Do you think it would improve
> in the more competitive Euro leagues? No, of course not. How
> about the NBA? No. How would Nate treat a player with such a
> ...


Jarrett Jack, Nate's favorite PG, is currently at 1.44.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> Jarrett Jack, Nate's favorite PG...


Blake is starting and averaging more minutes then JJ... and Roy often plays the point in crunch time. I don't see much that supports your statement. I think Jack's role is to provide scoring off the bench as he's one of the few there who can free himself up for a shot.

STOMP


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

I wonder if he wouldn't develop better playing for the D-league affiliate rather than Finland next season. I honestly don't know which is better competition or better preparation for the NBA game, but I suspect the D-league would be that. I'd say it would give him extra time to learn English, which has been a problem for Sergio, but just generalizing it seems like Scandinavians do extremely well in that regard. We would also lose a year of his rookie contract if we bring him over sooner, but we'd get to keep a close eye on him.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

He won't be in Finland next year and D-League would certainly be much better level of play than what we have in Finland. The other options really are some second level european clubs who play in very good leagues. But we'll see. I wonder if he'l come to your summer league team either if he doesn't have a contract. Risk of injury would be too big without it. And if he signs with any other team in Europe you can pretty much forget SL.

And no...english is not a problem. We get to study it when we're 9 and it continues at least 7 years. 10 in Petteris case since he finished high school. Of cource it's not perfect but we generally understand everything speaken in english (if you paid at least some attention in school) and Honkas coach is foreign and some teammates American so they use english.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

A review of Petteris short interview in English

- Pippen is going play a couple of games for ToPo, another finnish team and they're going to face Honka on January. Petteri is excited of of the game and playing against one of the best players ever to play the game.
- Rookie time in military (7-8 weeks if my memory serves me) bothered him in the beginning of the season. Things are now better when military is not so intensive anymore.
- He was happy about the way he played before the injury and had to take even bigger role. Thus the high scoring and playing all 40 minutes (which propably led to the injury).
- He's almost 100% ready now looks forward to end the season well and see what's going to happen after the season.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

Wow, Scipio is a great resource to have on this board.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yes thank you and if you have contact with him or can just say from us "good luck and good job, much love blazer fans!"


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

Nice to see you doing so well lately. Quite a pleasant surprise. But to this topic. Koponens coach was interviewed yesterday. Heres the link and if you have troubles with finish here's the review avoiding the jargon

- even though some may think he is not being realistic, Pavicevic is confident that Koponen is ready to play in the NBA next season. The most important thing for him is to be succesful in summer league. 

according the coach the biggest difference between him Petsku and Americen point guards is between the ears. He's a smart kid and POrtland is expecting big things from him

- I've (Pavicevic) in contact with Portland frequently. *They will bring him there as early as possible after the season.* Nothing is for granted of cource, but summer league will be essential to Petteri. If he plays good and is ready he'll get a contract.

So at least it seems Petteri will get a serious look during the summer and it is up to him prove he can play in the league.


----------



## YugoslavianMtnHound (Nov 6, 2007)

wizmentor said:


> The 4.2 assists/3.0 TOs per game said it, and pretty loudly too!
> That's an assist/TO ratio of 1.4. Do you think it would improve
> in the more competitive Euro leagues? No, of course not. How
> about the NBA? No. How would Nate treat a player with such a
> ...


I forget exactly where I read this but somewhere in a description of Koponen it was stated that the way statistics are tabulated in this Finnish league makes it difficult to rack up assists. They just don't credit them as often as we are used to here. So perhaps his assist number would be considerably higher in a different league.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Something is going to have to happen in the offseason because we won't be able to have Blake, Jack, Sergio, Green, and Koponen on the roster. Although, at this juncture, Jack is more like a backup shooting guard than anything else. 

I still really like Steve Blake. He isn't the flashiest point guard in the league, but the guy gets the job done. His ability to hit the open shot when needed and his lack of turnovers makes him one of the better point guards in the league in my opinion.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

NateBishop3 said:


> I still really like Steve Blake. He isn't the flashiest point guard in the league, but the guy gets the job done. His ability to hit the open shot when needed and his lack of turnovers makes him one of the better point guards in the league in my opinion.


there's definitely a Derek Fisher quality about him. quietly efficient. takes and makes the open three. knows his role and feeds his stars. doesn't dominate the ball, and doesn't complain when the star shooting guard does. solid defender. definitely a more up-tempo guard than Fisher. taller but not as strong, and a better distributor. 

with Fisher or Blake, you always know you can bench them if a better option comes up. but you don't make finding that better option a huge priority. 

I wouldn't put him in my top 10 list of point guards any more than I would Derek Fisher in his prime, but I'm really liking what he does on this team.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

mook said:


> there's definitely a Derek Fisher quality about him. quietly efficient. takes and makes the open three. knows his role and feeds his stars. doesn't dominate the ball, and doesn't complain when the star shooting guard does. solid defender. definitely a more up-tempo guard than Fisher. taller but not as strong, and a better distributor.
> 
> with Fisher or Blake, you always know you can bench them if a better option comes up. but you don't make finding that better option a huge priority.
> 
> I wouldn't put him in my top 10 list of point guards any more than I would Derek Fisher in his prime, but I'm really liking what he does on this team.


Interesting comparison. 

A lot of Laker fans are attributing this year's success to Fisher. To me, Fisher is more gritty/physical and more of a leader than Blake. But they do share similar qualities.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> To me, Fisher is more gritty/physical...


Tell that to The Chair.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> A lot of Laker fans are attributing this year's success to Fisher. To me, Fisher is more gritty/physical and more of a leader than Blake. But they do share similar qualities.


much like this years Blazer team, I'd spread credit throughout their roster. They were doing pretty well last season until they suffered a rash of injuries. Bynum has improved his conditioning dramatically and has really stepped up as a legit 5. Fisher has been his usual solid self which is a step up from Smush.

I'm looking forward to April 2nd.

...and (oh yeah!) Koponen

STOMP


----------



## lyleb123 (Feb 12, 2007)

Here the link for his homepage in English http://213.197.180.56/fba/index.php...hZz01JmZ1c2VhY3Rpb249cGxheWVycy5tYWluJnA9NjY=


----------



## BlazerDog (Jul 18, 2004)

It's impressive that Petteri is the only FBA Finnish player in the top 20 in scoring. He's 5th and all the others are American.

http://213.197.180.56/fba/index.php...1c2VhY3Rpb249c3RhdC52aWV3JnBnPTImc3RhdHM9MQ==


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

How can I get a Honka Playboys jersey?


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

I spent a bunch of time searching on-line for one a while back, with no luck. Send me a ticket to Finland, and I'll pick one up for you while I'm there. :biggrin:

Uh-Oh! It looks like we have two young foreign-born PGs who covet the magic Sabas Number 11. There could be an international incident brewing. :biggrin:

Go Playboy Pete!


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

BTW, there is something just not right about the French's Mustard flag or whatever it is on the front crotch of those shorts. Yikes!


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

GOD said:


> How can I get a Honka Playboys jersey?


e-mail the general manager of the team at: [email protected] - what have you got to lose?


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm glad we used a Second Round Pick on him and not a first like with Joel Freeland. This way we get to tell him when to come over.

I still don't know how that's going to work out.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> I'm glad we used a Second Round Pick on him and not a first like with Joel Freeland. This way we get to tell him when to come over.
> 
> I still don't know how that's going to work out.


He was taken by Philly with the #30 pick on the first round.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

yikes, roster overhaul. We really need to make a 3-1 trade.


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

MAS RipCity said:


> yikes, roster overhaul. We really need to make a 3-1 trade.


Jack, Frye, Green, pick for ???


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

BBert said:


> BTW, there is something just not right about the French's Mustard flag or whatever it is on the front crotch of those shorts. Yikes!


How come one uniform has a big orange "P" on his pants and the other doesn't?


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

Too much homoeroticism on this page. You have an almost girlish looking pretty boy who plays for the Hunka Hunka Playboys while wearing a giant orange P on his crouch.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

2k said:


> Too much homoeroticism on this page. You have an almost girlish looking pretty boy who plays for the Hunka Hunka Playboys while wearing a giant orange P on his crouch.


You might focus on those things... I'm sort of phyched to have a good sized PG with a solid outside shot in the wings who is noted for his heady play and being a gym rat.

To each their own I guess.

STOMP


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

hmm..



andalusian said:


> e-mail the general manager of the team at: [email protected] - what have you got to lose?


first off, that's probably not a real email address - etunimi means "first name" and sukunimi "surname" in finnish.. you'll find the GM's email address by following this link: http://www.honkaplayboys.com/yhteystiedot.php



> Uh-Oh! It looks like we have two young foreign-born PGs who covet the magic Sabas Number 11. There could be an international incident brewing.


he plays with 8 on honka and with 11 when in the national team..



> How come one uniform has a big orange "P" on his pants and the other doesn't?


it's the national team jersey that doesn't have the ad.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

el_Diablo said:


> hmm..
> first off, that's probably not a real email address - etunimi means "first name" and sukunimi "surname" in finnish.. you'll find the GM's email address by following this link: http://www.honkaplayboys.com/yhteystiedot.php


This is what appeared on http://www.honkaplayboys.com/organisaatio.php - but since I have no clue what it means, I will take your word for it.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

andalusian said:


> This is what appeared on http://www.honkaplayboys.com/organisaatio.php - but since I have no clue what it means, I will take your word for it.


yeah. they probably have it that way to avoid spam email.. 

it's pretty stupid they don't have any kind of english content on their website.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

A good, long read on Koponen with interview from some finnish guy if you haven't read it

http://www.blazersedge.com/story/2008/2/5/12443/86069


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Scipio said:


> A good, long read on Koponen with interview from some finnish guy if you haven't read it
> 
> http://www.blazersedge.com/story/2008/2/5/12443/86069



Read every last word of it. Great article. Thanks. I like to see how these kids are developing.

gatorpops


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Sounds like he's becoming a more well-rounded guard, more capable of spending time effectively as a SG. Given his size and the Blazers' roster, that seems like a big plus.

Who knows if/when he'll seem solid enough to Pritchard and McMillan for him to leap ahead of other guards currently on the roster but with his size and skill set, he, Roy, and Fernandez could be an interesting combination threat -- each large enough to be SGs and each capable of initiating the offense. With any two of them on the floor, they could just keep attacking the weaker opposing guard.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Petteri Koponen > Devin Harris

Checkmate


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

ZackAddy said:


> Petteri Koponen > Devin Harris
> 
> Checkmate


Good one! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

